# ceiling tiles questions...



## Marshal Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello all!

I've been tasked to research the following issue..  
A local educational facility has allowed students to draw/paint on ceiling tiles.

What is your take on this and code sections to follow up on?

TIA


----------



## kilitact (Jul 22, 2017)

Ceiling tiles fire rated or other?  Type of material used.


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2017)

No problem

At least they are not doing it on the walls

If the building is sprinkled, make sure they are not removed for long periods of time and do get put back properly.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

Not a rated assembly although I don't know that would matter.  Painting of firewalls occurs every day doesn't it?

The building is sprinklered and this is in the main corridor, i left that out.

cda, while I may agree with you, I'm looking for info to back it up or refute it, by way of code...


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2017)

Do not think you will find any code, except the decorations in corridor and classroom, which would not apply unless they are attaching stuff to the tiles.


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2017)

*Exception 1??*



*803.1 General.*
The provisions of this section shall limit the allowable fire performance and smoke development of interior wall and ceiling finishes and interior wall and ceiling trim in existing buildings based on location and occupancy classification. Interior wall and ceiling finishes shall be classified in accordance with Section 803 of the International Building Code. Such materials shall be grouped in accordance with ASTM E 84, as indicated in Section 803.1.1, or in accordance with NFPA 286, as indicated in Section 803.1.2.

Exceptions:


1.Materials having a thickness less than 0.036 inch (0.9 mm) applied directly to the surface of walls and ceilings.


2.Exposed portions of structural members complying with the requirements of buildings of Type IV construction in accordance with the International Building Code shall not be subject to interior finish requirements.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 25, 2017)

We have the similar language to what CDA provided here for that.

Firewalls and fire separations are usually made of materials that are designed to be painted. Ceiling tiles generally leave the factory finished and are typically not painted on site. Adding paint to what is a proprietary tested system adds a variable not accounted for in the testing process. The interaction of the chemicals over time and the long term affect of the paint added is also untested.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 25, 2017)

Painting of the tiles should not effect the flame spread. it's like paining a fire wall, BUT;
Painting of the tiles can effect the acoustics of the tile. Paint can fill /block the holes that is used for sound reduction and can cause you to lose your sound reduction of the tile.


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Feb 5, 2021)

mark handler said:


> Painting of the tiles should not effect the flame spread. it's like paining a fire wall, BUT;
> Painting of the tiles can effect the acoustics of the tile. Paint can fill /block the holes that is used for sound reduction and can cause you to lose your sound reduction of the tile.


That's true. But the difference might be unnoticeable in most cases.
____________________________________
Alexandra from Revetement Agro


----------



## Joe.B (Feb 5, 2021)

If it's an older school I would have them check for asbestos and/or lead paint. Base that decision on the age of the building.


----------

